# Quick update on me and mine



## shadetree_1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well we had the shock of our lives !! Which is an understatement !!!!

The Lung transplant team at St. Josephs Hospital in Phoenix AZ called us on Wednesday at 12 noon and told us that Linda had been put on the transplant list, at 12:30 the same night the hospital called and told me to get Linda down there, to make a long and exciting complicated story short, at 4:00 the next day Thursday they wheeled her in to surgery and at 8:30 she had new lungs !!!!!!!!

We had not even had time enough to get our minds wrapped around the idea that she was finaly on the list and wham !!!!!!!!!!!!!

To the folks that lost a loved one , we grieve for you! And will be forever greatful !!!!!

Chris (justturnin) thank you little brother for all the prayers !!!!!!! They were answered very loudly !!!!!! Thanks to all of you who put us on their list and wished us well !!!!!!!!!!!

So I will put it this way " It has been a hell of a couple of days " BUT GOOD ONES !!! Thanks guys and gals for being there for us !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joe and the new Miss Linda


----------



## drycreek (Nov 10, 2012)

Joe the best news I've heard all day, God bless and Miss Linda and you are in our prayers.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats- we will keep praying for both of you.....


----------



## DKMD (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow... That's phenomenal! Congrats to you both!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 10, 2012)

Good things happen to good people. Great things happen to great people. Awesome things happen to awesome people. You see where this is going... what level do you rank this ?!?!?! 
How is she doing?
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 10, 2012)

Very thankful for yall!! Hope the recovery is fast and without complication


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2012)

Joe that is so overwhelming just to read, I can't even imagine the ELATION y'all are experiencing right now. All our love and prayers and hugs to you both! And to the family and the giver that gave . . .


----------



## Mizer (Nov 10, 2012)

That is great news! We will pray for Linda.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 10, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Good things happen to good people. Great things happen to great people. Awesome things happen to awesome people. You see where this is going... what level do you rank this ?!?!?!
> How is she doing?
> Scott



It is the most wonderful thing that could ever happen to a awesome lady !!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is doing ok, not the best but not the worst, Doctors say she is doing great but it's hard for me to see that because I see her hurting but I'll take their word for it as it is their area of expertize not mine for sure!

She's a tough little thing, she'll make it I know but it's hard to watch her going through the after effects of the operation, I'll update in a day or so after she has been extubated and can breath without that dam tube down her throat.


----------



## JimH (Nov 10, 2012)

That is fantastic news.We wish you well and with the help of GOD! she will have a speedy easy recovery.We will continue our prayers for her and the rest of the family.


----------



## DomInick (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow!!!! Congrats man. 
I don't know Linda or you, but it sounds like some great news. That's awesome. God bless her.


----------



## EricJS (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, Joe, that's incredible news! Linda is in our prayers for a fast & full recovery!


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow it's great how things work out some time, keep us updated on the progress!


----------



## BangleGuy (Nov 11, 2012)

Joe, that is some outstanding news! God Bless!!!


----------



## BarbS (Nov 11, 2012)

Wishing the best for you both, and your family. What amazing news!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2012)

Wishing linda all the best and a speedy recovery! She'll get a little better each day and before you know it the hard part will be behind you two. Prayers to you both.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 13, 2012)

Shadetree,

Congratulations! Give my best to your wife and she will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a quick update, Linda is doing great !! She will be up and walking today !!! They pulled the tube or extubated her yesterday and she is feeling good !!!!! She has to get used to actually taking a full breath of air because for the last 4 years she said she felt like she was breathing through a straw, now she has to learn to breathe again, her heartrate is up some because her heart is not used to pumping alot of blood to her lungs for 4 years and it has to relearn how to pump again, but all in all, everything is fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!

They start teaching us about the 5 thousand pills she has to take everyday in the morning, but hey we aren't going to complain at least she is still here to take the pills !!!! And if the good Lord's willin and the creek don't rise, she'll be here for a few more years !!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> Just a quick update, Linda is doing great !! She will be up and walking today !!! They pulled the tube or extubated her yesterday and she is feeling good !!!!! She has to get used to actually taking a full breath of air because for the last 4 years she said she felt like she was breathing through a straw, now she has to learn to breathe again, her heartrate is up some because her heart is not used to pumping alot of blood to her lungs for 4 years and it has to relearn how to pump again, but all in all, everything is fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They start teaching us about the 5 thousand pills she has to take everyday in the morning, but hey we aren't going to complain at least she is still here to take the pills !!!! And if the good Lord's willin and the creek don't rise, she'll be here for a few more years !!!!!!



Great news! Keep her out of the sun and away from morons who still smoke!!! But you know that already. Keep us updated on this great turn of events Joe. 

:irishjig:


----------



## brown down (Nov 15, 2012)

outstanding news. glad she is recovering! wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 15, 2012)

Definitely fantastic news. Wishing her a speedy recovery. I can't even imagine the joy she must be feeling now. A new lease on life is hard to fathom. I'm happy for the two of you.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Definitely fantastic news. Wishing her a speedy recovery. I can't even imagine the joy she must be feeling now. A new lease on life is hard to fathom. I'm happy for the two of you.



She's doing great now, just one tube left to take out and gets to eat real food tonite instead of mush, she has been walking 2-3 times a day trying to get her strenght back and we hope to have her home for Thanksgiving! It won't be long and she will be wearing this old man out !! But thats ok it sure beats the alternative !!!!! It just gives me the motivation to get myself back in shape !!


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats and best wishes, It is so nice to hear good news for a change. God Bless.


----------



## bench1holio (Nov 16, 2012)

hey joe , i read something today you can probably relate to:

"yesterday is history , tomorrow is a mystery , today is a gift from god , which is why we call it the "present".

awsome news about linda, best of luck to both of you mate!!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 16, 2012)

What an amazing few days -- it must feel like you've been on a 24hr rollercoaster for the last week.

Very best wishes for Linda's continued recovery, and hopefully you'll be able to keep up with her as she gains strength and stamina.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 21, 2012)

YEA !!!!!!!!

Got to bring Linda home from the hospital late yesterday afternoon ! She's doing pretty good considering what she just went through ! Up and walking around without an oxygen supply, she has to take 47 pills a day but the up side is, she's here to take the pills !! So this will be a Thanksgiving to really be thankful for !!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to everyone for their prayers and good wishes ! 

Joe and Linda


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 21, 2012)

Fantastic!!!




shadetree_1 said:


> YEA !!!!!!!!
> 
> Got to bring Linda home from the hospital late yesterday afternoon ! She's doing pretty good considering what she just went through ! Up and walking around without an oxygen supply, she has to take 47 pills a day but the up side is, she's here to take the pills !! So this will be a Thanksgiving to really be thankful for !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## drycreek (Nov 21, 2012)

Absolutely great news Joe, you're both still in our prayers and have a great Thanksgiving.


----------

